# hello mac addict here :)



## swiftie1213 (Jul 14, 2014)

hello from Japan! 
  I'm a newbie here, well sort of because I've been too shy to post anything but have been a spectra lover for like a year. I have a serious addiction to mac and I'm currently working to get items from past LE collections


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## swiftie1213 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you so much! 
  I really need to get off spectra cause all these mac collections are killing my wallet, but I can't help my addiction lol 
  In Japan a lipstick costs $30. Unbelievable. SMH


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 14, 2014)

swiftie1213 said:


> Thank you so much!
> I really need to get off spectra cause all these mac collections are killing my wallet, but I can't help my addiction lol
> *In Japan a lipstick costs $30.* Unbelievable. SMH


  I feel your pain, here in Germany the prices are similar :/ 
  If you feel like the collection threads are a little overwhelming you could join our Team Low-Buy Thread


----------



## swiftie1213 (Jul 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I feel your pain, here in Germany the prices are similar :/   If you feel like the collection threads are a little overwhelming you could join our Team Low-Buy Thread


 thank you so much. all you guys are so nice. i think i need to join ASAP lol


----------



## Jennifae (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## emmamarie (Aug 13, 2014)

hi


----------



## rainyday (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 16, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Welcome to Specktra!


hello  thanks for the welcome! im loving specktra


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 16, 2014)

emmamarie said:


> hi


helloooo


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 16, 2014)

rainyday said:


> Welcome!


thank you


----------



## ninaakabrattwin (Aug 17, 2014)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 19, 2014)

ninaakabrattwin said:


> WELCOME!!!


thank you for the welcome


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

